# Berita Organisasi KOI's (Koi Owners of Indonesia  Society) > Organisasi & Keanggotaan KOI's >  Minta No ID Dong

## zieco

Om Mod...
Saya sudah register & bayar waktu acara di HTP 30 mei 2009 jam 10.00 WIB
Dengan no kwitansi 000447 atas nama Andry Kang
Tolong di konfirmasi utk KOIS ID nya yahhhh...
Thanx utk responnya   ::   ::

----------


## h_andria

selamat ya Om..
telah bergabung di Koi's

----------


## zieco

Hehehe...
Thanx Om Harri..   ::

----------


## ad666

> Hehehe...
> Thanx Om Harri..


wah . . harus diospek neh  ::

----------


## zieco

> Originally Posted by zieco
> 
> Hehehe...
> Thanx Om Harri.. 
> 
> 
> wah . . harus diospek neh


Ospek???
Nguras kolammmm?????
ngga mauuuuuuu  :P 
 ::

----------


## seven7colour

Kolam GC 90cm loh.... :P

----------


## zieco

Om Mod nya mana yah???    ::   ::   ::

----------


## showa

di pojok tanda terimanya kalo tdk salah sudah ada nomer id koisnya om coba di cek kembali ya bukti kwitansinya.

----------


## zieco

Ngga ada Om...    ::   ::

----------


## zieco

Thanks a lot Om showa   ::

----------

